# Electrical Outlet Access Through Built-in Bookcase



## Thadius856 (Nov 21, 2011)

Was staining most of the pieces for my built-in just minutes ago, when I looked at the backs. I remembered just then that they'll essentially be blocking three electrical outlets.

Is there any pre-made solution here, such as an appropriately sized access door or insert? The backs are 3/4" oak plywood, and I'd rather not just leave a hole exposing the ugly plies.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Thadius856 said:


> Was staining most of the pieces for my built-in just minutes ago, when I looked at the backs. I remembered just then that they'll essentially be blocking three electrical outlets.
> 
> Is there any pre-made solution here, such as an appropriately sized access door or insert? The backs are 3/4" oak plywood, and I'd rather not just leave a hole exposing the ugly plies.



Why are you using 3/4" plywood for backs? In any case, what I do is take measurements for where they are, and cut the outlet size out of the back and remount the outlet with the cover plate. You may need a mud ring or a box extender to maintain a ground.












 







.


----------



## Thadius856 (Nov 21, 2011)

The cut plan for the entire project worked out to be less than $5 more expensive between the five cabinets because using 3/4" pushed the wastage factor to under 8% (otherwise 22% wastage).

Box extenders seem like the way to go... not that any of the receptacles are grounded anyway.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Thadius856 said:


> The cut plan for the entire project worked out to be less than $5 more expensive between the five cabinets because using 3/4" pushed the wastage factor to under 8% (otherwise 22% wastage).
> 
> Box extenders seem like the way to go... not that any of the receptacles are grounded anyway.


That's pretty hard to comprehend unless the backs would have been unused scrap from the sheet goods needed for the project. IOW, instead of buying/using 1/4" plywood.












 







.


----------



## Dierte (May 26, 2011)

Thadius856 said:


> The cut plan for the entire project worked out to be less than $5 more expensive between the five cabinets because using 3/4" pushed the wastage factor to under 8% (otherwise 22% wastage).
> 
> Box extenders seem like the way to go... not that any of the receptacles are grounded anyway.


If you have an electrical supply house near by, Arlington makes a white grommet that you can use as a box extender. You will need them if your box sits more than an 1/8" behind your finished surface.


----------



## Thadius856 (Nov 21, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> that's pretty hard to comprehend unless the backs would have been unused scrap from the sheet goods needed for the project. Iow, instead of buying/using 1/4" plywood.











No scrap. All fresh sheets. I don't have space for sheet storage at the moment.


----------



## Thadius856 (Nov 21, 2011)

Dierte said:


> If you have an electrical supply house near by, Arlington makes a white grommet that you can use as a box extender. You will need them if your box sits more than an 1/8" behind your finished surface.


Found about 10 different things by that description on Google. Can you give me a link?


----------



## Double (Feb 17, 2010)

Post a link if you find it, I need to cut similar access for a couple of outlets...


----------



## Dierte (May 26, 2011)

Amazon.com: Arlington BE1-2 Electrical Outlet Box Extender 1-Gang 2-Pack: Home Improvement

Here you go guys. If you know any Sparky's, they should have some on their truck. I always keep a dozen or so on my service truck.


----------



## Thadius856 (Nov 21, 2011)

Are those approved for use with metal boxes? I'm in an NEC 2008 zone FWIW.


----------



## Dierte (May 26, 2011)

Thadius856 said:


> Are those approved for use with metal boxes? I'm in an NEC 2008 zone FWIW.


Use 'em all the time with metal boxes. Makes no difference.


----------



## Thadius856 (Nov 21, 2011)

Not finding them at Lowe's, but Home Depot has the one-gang, one-gang PVC and two-gang. Need at least 10 of them, but only three today, so I'll just head into town and grab a few there.

$2.97 at HD vs $9.37/5 on Amazon, so I'll be ordering two 5-packs from Amazon as well.

Thanks! You've been a huge help. I was thinking I'd need a full access door and to leave the receptacle in the original recessed location, but this allows just as much access to the box as you'd get with a drywall covering.


----------

